# Chest/Triceps, or Chest/Biceps?



## C6zo6 (Oct 10, 2009)

I was thinking that hitting triceps with chest isn't the best idea. I've been doing this for a while, but i notice sometimes my tri's are pretty done from my chest workout...So, i was thinking of maybe doing chest/bicep instead and back/tricep on another day. Does anyone do this? Or, is it better to just kill my tricep with chest? I would think that heavier weight on a different day would be optimal, but i'm not sure...

This is what i'm thinking about doing.

*Monday - Chest, Bi

Tuesday- Legs

Wednesday- Back, tri

Thursday- Break

Friday- Shoulders*

Or, I was thinking about doing something like this. 

*Day 1 Chest 
Day 2 Back/Shoulders
Day 3 Arms 
Day 4 Legs*

Which do you think would be better?

Thanks.


----------



## SkinsFan21 (Oct 10, 2009)

IMHO you have too much upper body.  Check out my journal if you wanna see how i like to get stronger/bigger.


----------



## Built (Oct 10, 2009)

Monday: Chest and back
Tuesday: quads and bis
Wed: rest
Thurs: Shoulders and lats
Friday: hams and tris
Sat, Sun: rest.


----------



## C6zo6 (Oct 12, 2009)

Built said:


> Monday: Chest and back
> Tuesday: quads and bis
> Wed: rest
> Thurs: Shoulders and lats
> ...



Perfect, thank you.

Although, when should i do deadlifts and squats? Should i really do deadlifts on the same day as chest?


----------



## Built (Oct 12, 2009)

I usually do rack pulls and or T-bars with chest, and Romanian deads on ham-dominant day. 

Read this setup: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/98772-desperately-need-routine.html#post1887929

Also on my blog. Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 12, 2009)

> *Day 1 Chest
> Day 2 Back/Shoulders
> Day 3 Arms
> Day 4 Legs*


*

*Arms day? Haha


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> Perfect, thank you.
> 
> Although, when should i do deadlifts and squats? Should i really do deadlifts on the same day as chest?



I do deadlifts as a hamstring/glute movement.  I think doing deadlifts and then more leg work the next day is not the greatest idea.


----------



## Marat (Oct 13, 2009)

Built said:


> I usually do rack pulls and or T-bars with chest, and Romanian deads on ham-dominant day.





CowPimp said:


> I do deadlifts as a hamstring/glute movement.  I think doing deadlifts and then more leg work the next day is not the greatest idea.



i.e. squats on Tuesday and deadlifts on Friday. 

But as Built said, check out Baby Got Back for additional details.


----------

